# Downloading App



## My Friend (Jan 10, 2018)

Has anyone have iusses with the app showing after download? Have an android and downloaded it twice and I still cant open flex app.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Did you bother to read the instructions?


----------

